

Breakthrough Technologies of 2013 - cdvonstinkpot
http://www.technologyreview.com/featuredstory/513981/introduction-to-the-10-breakthrough-technologies-of-2013/

======
jared314
I found a look back at previous years breakthroughs[0] more enlightening. A
little like reading an old stack of Popular Mechanics you would find while
cleaning out a closet.

[0] <http://www2.technologyreview.com/tr10/?year=2012>

